# Miniatur Wunderland Layout----COOL!



## cfe53 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://dvice.com/archives/2009/03/astonishing_mos.php


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
thanks for sharing your find. That looks great.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks amazing.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, wunderland, the biggest MRR layout on earth.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a music video done on that layout...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IYTxTeMzA0


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Here's a music video done on that layout...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IYTxTeMzA0


wow. amazing. kinda sad story though.

makes me wish i had kept on learning that language,


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome video.. don't understand the lyrics but.. is that Minutur Wonderland?

EDIT I suppose I could have read the rest of the thread more closely


----------



## Benn (Dec 8, 2009)

wow! thats amazing, thanks for sharing. would love to see that in person.


----------



## jimmyhardwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow! I've really enjoyed watching it. It looks so fun!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

glad it's not mine, can you imagine the maintenence that thing requires?


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

that is really cool. love the fast train. I wish I had a warehouse! 

chris


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I changed the title of this thread to be more subject-descriptive.

For those interested, related threads here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2564

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7975

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

flyvemaskin said:


> glad it's not mine, can you imagine the maintenence that thing requires?


maintenance is ongoing thing there. during my visit team of 2 "replanted" a large patch of grassy section while visitors watched. what they removed looked like OK grass, but they must have decided it needs a refresh.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a link with another video I don't believe has been posted. This shows the new Wunderland international airport!

http://devour.com/video/miniatur-wunderland/

By the way--check out that water color when they show the ships!


----------

